# any report for coffee or surrounding counties



## kornbread (Sep 14, 2006)

just curious if any body has been seeing deer , because i havnt


----------



## DixieDeerSlayer (Sep 20, 2006)

*Nearabouts*

Another member and I went to our lease in Jeff Davis County and seen 8 does, 4 turkeys, and 3 otters between us. No bucks, but always good to see deer.


----------



## kornbread (Sep 22, 2006)

glad to see your seeing deer we went wed to today and seen nothing but we are hunting over peanut fields and the deer are going there at night .  thanks for the update keep me informed


----------



## morris (Sep 22, 2006)

been seeing them in creek bottoms


----------



## kornbread (Sep 22, 2006)

wish we had a creek bottom mostly peanuts and cotton and lots of planted pines some dried up swamps .this is a new lease we got this year tons of sign just cant see anything


----------



## muddy_feet (Sep 23, 2006)

As far as hunting, I don't bow hunt but I got a few friends in your area.  They've seen a few nothing but small bucks and does.  I've seen a few in the Thomas, Lowdnes, and Lanier county.  Just seen'em driving, all does, all around sun set.


----------



## butterbean7008 (Sep 23, 2006)

Some of our guys have been seeing some in Atkinson Co. Nothing shot yet but they are seeing deer.


----------



## moose3026 (Oct 12, 2006)

We hunt in Telfair just outside of Jacksonville and really haven't seen much at all this year.


----------



## bucksnbass (Oct 12, 2006)

HAS ANY BODY SEEN ANY BUCKS CHASING YET. GOING UP NEXT WEEK TO WORK AND HUNT.


----------



## morris (Oct 12, 2006)

Ain't seen no chasing yet, but have found some good rubs and a few scrapes have been showing up


----------



## kornbread (Oct 13, 2006)

seen pleanty of scrapes but no chasing


----------



## bollweevil (Oct 16, 2006)

Appling County here I can say that I have been seeing alot of sign of deer this year probably more this year than i seen all last  year


----------



## tomcatt (Oct 29, 2006)

*Report from Jeff Davis*

Spent entire first week of gun season in woods. Saw lots of does and yearlings and a few small bucks, but the big boys are still nocturnal it seems. Through today 10/29 our club members have killed 2 good bucks and four does. First buck was opening morning, a 205 lb 9 pt with 18 1/2 in spread, second buck was killed yesterday, a 19 in 8 pt . Sorry I didn't get weight. I think next weekend will tell the story on the rut.


----------



## kornbread (Oct 31, 2006)

thanks for the report  we are finnaly seeing more deer cant wait for what is to come in the next few weeks


----------



## mike martinez (Oct 31, 2006)

What part of Jeff Davis are you reporting from?"??


----------



## hoghunter78 (Oct 31, 2006)

yes i seen a buck after a doe today. put out some 69 yesterday she stoped smelled and then the buck no time for shot with a bow


----------



## DixieDeerSlayer (Nov 1, 2006)

Tryin to plan a trip for the second weekend in November.

This should be when they are gettin fired up shouldn't it???


----------



## kornbread (Nov 2, 2006)

yes it should be peak time


----------



## tomcatt (Nov 8, 2006)

Whitehead Creek  Hunt Club


----------



## kornbread (Nov 23, 2006)

it is that timeof the year


----------

